# Thanks to advice on this site now moving to Santander



## GelsominaChioino (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi everyone,
I'm still figuring out how to navigate this site. We initially were thinking of San Sebastian, but now after seeing how many cheaper schools (concertados) are available with teaching in Castellano , we have applied to Santander. Thanks to that person who mentioned Cantabria!!! I can't find the thread. 

My questions: Are there any expats out there who have lived in Santander? What was the cost of living like? Basic flat in the center of town (school is in postal code 39008) for 3 people? Weekly food costs for a family of 3? Any other unforseen costs of living?

Has anybody had experience with any of the concertados (primary school) in Santander? I just sent an e-mail to one that was in the same postal code, "Purisima Concepcion Alta, 4".

My husband and I both teach English and the salary is pretty low...about 2,500 euros with us both working. Is this doable???

Thanks for any impressions about this endeavor and any possible leads as to good schools. The postal codes 39010 and 39009 also seem relatively close to our school. It is difficult though from a map to figure this out. We live pretty modestly....but like to go out to eat at night. In Sevilla we were able to do this pretty cheaply. We lived there for 3 years about 10 years ago.

My husband has cold feet about the finances and whether we are going to be able to get by on that salary.

Many many thanks!
Gelsomina


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Is 2500€ the nett or gross salary?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

As Brocher asked, is that net or gross? If it's net then that would be a pretty typical salary for 2 teachers working at a language academy. (Is that the kind of teaching you're doing?) You wouldn't live like kings on that but you should be ok. Another question - is that what you'd get paid monthly for all 12 months of the year, or would you be "laid off" for the summer months and be paid nothing in July and August? That's a not uncommon situation for teachers here, and of course it would make a huge difference. 

Just a comment about the concertados. They are state _subsidized_ schools and so strictly spreaking they aren't state schools. Very often they're parochial schools. A school called Purísima Concepción would definitely be a parochial school - just so you're aware.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kalohi said:


> Just a comment about the concertados. They are state _subsidized_ schools and so strictly spreaking they aren't state schools. Very often they're parochial schools. A school called Purísima Concepción would definitely be a parochial school - just so you're aware.


And as such have to pay some fees...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

kalohi said:


> As Brocher asked, is that net or gross? If it's net then that would be a pretty typical salary for 2 teachers working at a language academy. (Is that the kind of teaching you're doing?) You wouldn't live like kings on that but you should be ok. Another question - is that what you'd get paid monthly for all 12 months of the year, or would you be "laid off" for the summer months and be paid nothing in July and August? That's a not uncommon situation for teachers here, and of course it would make a huge difference.
> 
> Just a comment about the concertados. They are state _subsidized_ schools and so strictly spreaking they aren't state schools. Very often they're parochial schools. A school called Purísima Concepción would definitely be a parochial school - just so you're aware.


and the teachers may be nuns who have not had a very good education themselves. Our village optician is a snob and just can't let her daughters go to the common public school so they go to a concertada, run by nuns and, to be honest, those kids haven't a clue about the most basic of subjects.


----------



## GelsominaChioino (Mar 28, 2015)

*Now moving to Valencia, but with the same pay scale and schooling issues*

Oh- many many thanks for all the responses! I will check more into whether this is net or gross...and I also appreciate the heads up about a religious concertado not necessarily being better than a public colegio. I just assumed that if you pay fees, the teachers and conditions would be better. We are not religious, but we do want him to be in the best school we can manage to afford. 

Big change in plans!!! We got rejected from Santander for being overqualified so we are now applying to Valencia. I am looking for a way to find out if there are ANY concertados that have minimal or no teaching done in Valenciano. My son speaks Castellano. Still scrambling but I think we may just get this one. We were rejected from Santander because we were "overqualified"....this keeps happening to us and it is getting me down! Too old to make a lifestyle choice!!! To old to go for less money in life! 

Thanks again for all your responses! Are there any people living in Valencia in this forum? Any mothers dealing with school age children?

Gelsomina


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GelsominaChioino said:


> Oh- many many thanks for all the responses! I will check more into whether this is net or gross...and I also appreciate the heads up about a religious concertado not necessarily being better than a public colegio. I just assumed that if you pay fees, the teachers and conditions would be better. We are not religious, but we do want him to be in the best school we can manage to afford.
> 
> Big change in plans!!! We got rejected from Santander for being overqualified so we are now applying to Valencia. I am looking for a way to find out if there are ANY concertados that have minimal or no teaching done in Valenciano. My son speaks Castellano. Still scrambling but I think we may just get this one. We were rejected from Santander because we were "overqualified"....this keeps happening to us and it is getting me down! Too old to make a lifestyle choice!!! To old to go for less money in life!
> 
> ...


you won't find any state run schools (incl. concertados) which don't teach at least some subjects in Valenciano - it's law that all children have to study a certain number of hours per week in Valenciano

even in private International schools the children have to have some tuition in Valenciano, or the school doesn't get a licence

both my daughters have been through the state system here in the Valencia region - when we came here just over 11 years ago, they spoke only English - now they are tri-lingual (Eng. Cast. Val.) & my elder daughter also speaks a more than reasonable level of German


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

At least Valencia is much cheaper than Santander, and you can get much more for you money here. 

Also, I wouldn't worry about Valenciano at all, your child would pick it up very quickly, especially if he already speaks or get by with Spanish. 

I was also overqualified here so i tried to make my CV looks like I am a plonker who knows nothing about nothing in order to get a job... 

Suerte!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Lolito said:


> At least Valencia is much cheaper than Santander, and you can get much more for you money here.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't worry about Valenciano at all, your child would pick it up very quickly, especially if he already speaks or get by with Spanish.
> 
> ...


did it work


----------



## GelsominaChioino (Mar 28, 2015)

*Timing of getting a child into an elementary school in Valencia*

Thanks Xabia! You are making me feel less apprehensive about the whole Valenciano thing.  I did hear of one x-pat who had her boys (about the same age,10) in a concertado that only had one class a day in Valenciano and the rest were in Spanish. That sounds manageable. Did you have to give your children lots of help in there classes? Were you able to help with the Valenciano classes? Also, if we come in mid June to interview in schools, would there be openings somewhere? I did see a list of the best colegios in Valenciano and some were concertados and some were public schools too...that surprised me. You've been great! I hope to meet you in Valencia this year!!! con suerte!
Gelsomina


----------



## GelsominaChioino (Mar 28, 2015)

Yes, Lolito...are you employed? Are you making enough money to live simply? Thanks for the advice about playing your experience down...I just don't get that....more experience for your money....how could that be bad?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hmmm, I wonder where you are applying to.
No reputable academy/ school/ company would hire at a distance, but you aren't going to be available for interview until you get here. Have you done interviews by Skype?
Elenetxu works in Cantabria and says there is a shortage of qualified native teachers there. Maybe she can give you some ideas of where to apply.
There are schools in Madrid that ask for qualified American teachers, although I guess you're not interested in Madrid
There is also the language assistant programme which is quite well paid although it is kind of aimed at young students
http://www.mecd.gob.es/eeuu/dms/con...a/APPLICATION_GUIDELINES_2015_Dec-17-2014.pdf

Consejerias Exteriores : Cultural Ambassadors: North American Language and Culture Assistants in Spain

Although there are many local academies of a very high standard there are some big players in the field too like International House. They are recruiting in several places in Spain including Santander
Teaching Jobs with International House World Organisation

British Council
Working for us | British Council Spain

In June schools are closing up or getting ready for summer school. You might get interviewed to start in September, I don't know

Oh, and as others have said you really need to have absolutely clear 


 if the salary you're talking about is net or gross (it will almost certainly be gross)
 If Christmas and Easter are paid
 what the dates in the contract are ie is it a 9 month contract
 what kind of contract you will have. They might want you to be self employed and that means you'll have to pay social security every month


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GelsominaChioino said:


> Thanks Xabia! You are making me feel less apprehensive about the whole Valenciano thing.  I did hear of one x-pat who had her boys (about the same age,10) in a concertado that only had one class a day in Valenciano and the rest were in Spanish. That sounds manageable. Did you have to give your children lots of help in there classes? Were you able to help with the Valenciano classes? Also, if we come in mid June to interview in schools, would there be openings somewhere? I did see a list of the best colegios in Valenciano and some were concertados and some were public schools too...that surprised me. You've been great! I hope to meet you in Valencia this year!!! con suerte!
> Gelsomina


If you're coming mid-June you'll find the schools closed or about be

Do you mean interviewing for work or for a school place for your child? If for your child, you would usually be allocated a school based upon where you live & availability of places. In my town, you can ask for a different school, but the application has to be in by mid-May - & even then, those living nearest & siblings get first priority

I couldn't speak Spanish when we came - I took lots of lessons myself though - & if anything they helped ME & I learned a lot of Spanish from attempting to help them with their homework

I still don't speak Valenciano, though I understand most of what is said to me & read it - all the paperwork from school was in Valenciano... it comes in Castellano as well now

many English speaking children actually find Valenciano easier than Castellano


----------



## GelsominaChioino (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi again!  Another question that I have is "What time do kids get out of school in the Spanish concertados"? I need to be able to meet my child after school...he needs that. Also, are there any options for after school activities or child care of some kind? Do they have that sort of thing in Valencia? Many many thanks!!
Gelsomina


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

GelsominaChioino said:


> Hi again!  Another question that I have is "What time do kids get out of school in the Spanish concertados"? I need to be able to meet my child after school...he needs that. Also, are there any options for after school activities or child care of some kind? Do they have that sort of thing in Valencia? Many many thanks!!
> Gelsomina


I can't speak for Valencia, but here in this village, the kids don't have time to get up to mischief. There are football, judo, karate, gym, two bands, private classes (either one to one or academy), various clubs (e.g. chess) and much much more to keep them occupied. You don't find petty vandalism, graffiti, etc. Young children (as young at 4-5) can be seen going home after classes or visiting relatives/friends as late as 10 pm on their own in perfect safety because everybody will keep an eye on them.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

GelsominaChioino said:


> Hi again!  Another question that I have is "What time do kids get out of school in the Spanish concertados"? I need to be able to meet my child after school...he needs that. Also, are there any options for after school activities or child care of some kind? Do they have that sort of thing in Valencia? Many many thanks!!
> Gelsomina


That will vary from town to town & even school to school in the same town!

Most of the primary schools in my town do 09:00 - 12:30 & then 15:00 - 16:30 - there is the option to stay all day & have a cooked lunch at school, or go home for lunch 

Since September two of our primary schools have been doing something like 08:00 - 14:00 with a short break - it's a trial, but if it's successful it could be extended to all of them. Children can stay at school later if their parents work - there are organised activities which you pay for

The secondary schools both do 08:00 - 14:00 / 15:00


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> That will vary from town to town & even school to school in the same town!
> 
> Most of the primary schools in my town do 09:00 - 12:30 & then 15:00 - 16:30 - there is the option to stay all day & have a cooked lunch at school, or go home for lunch
> 
> ...


But the OP asked about concertados. Don't you find that they usually do a 9:00 - 17:00 kind of day?

The state schools here may have several different timetables
This is jornada continua
Sept AND June 9:00 - 13:00 without lunch
Oct TO May 9:00 - 14:00 without lunch
School normally gives the option of lunch for those who want it, and then there are after school activities so the child could feasibly be in school until 16:00 or later.

This is Jornada partida
9:00 - 12:30
14:30 - 16:00
And there will be variations for Sept and June. Children can normally have lunch at school.

Sometimes lunch provision depends on how many children there are in the school. If places are tight they may say you have to prove that you are working and can't take the child home. Also, in the school my daughter went to lunches were not offered in September.

It's a minefield out there!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But the OP asked about concertados. Don't you find that they usually do a 9:00 - 17:00 kind of day?
> 
> The state schools here may have several different timetables
> This is jornada continua
> ...


Afaik the concertado here has the same timetable as the others. 
I'd forgotten about the short days! The schools doing the long version finish at 13:00 in June and September 
Not sure about those on the trial one session day


----------



## GelsominaChioino (Mar 28, 2015)

Thank you so much to all of you who have replied about my questions. We are applying to International House, Valencia because we worked for 3 years at International House, Sevilla, 10 years ago. We are coming in June to do a demonstration lesson at International House... (if they pursue our applications...which they indicated they would) and to get my son into a school. I do have one mama contact in Valencia who I have sent an email to asking about which school her son goes to. He only has one class in Valenciano...and I guess I am not so freaked out by that, now that you have reassured me on this site.  I wonder if I can do the paperwork from abroad, knowing our address at International House, Valencia and assuming we will find a cheap flat near that school. When you matricular your child in a school do you have to provide proof of an address where you will live? If that is the case, I may need to go apartment hunting in June for a September move in...is that done over there? We live in a university town so many of the apartment rentals fall in line with when students come and go. Is there some sort of similar rhythm for apartment openings in Valencia? I forget now if anybody on this site actually lives in Valencia... I heard that the concertados charge a monthly fee. Any ball park figure about what this is? We could swing something like a couple hundred euros a month I think.
You all have been wonderful!
Thanks so much for everything!!!
Gelsomina


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

You can't register your child in school until you are registered on the padron, and you can't do that until you actually live here, because you will have to show your contract. 
It's the padron certificate that you have to provide as proof of address 
Unless you start paying rent in June, that won't work. 
Good luck! 
Keep us posted


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

GelsominaChioino said:


> Thank you so much to all of you who have replied about my questions. We are applying to International House, Valencia because we worked for 3 years at International House, Sevilla, 10 years ago. We are coming in June to do a demonstration lesson at International House... (if they pursue our applications...which they indicated they would) and to get my son into a school. I do have one mama contact in Valencia who I have sent an email to asking about which school her son goes to. He only has one class in Valenciano...and I guess I am not so freaked out by that, now that you have reassured me on this site.  I wonder if I can do the paperwork from abroad, knowing our address at International House, Valencia and assuming we will find a cheap flat near that school. When you matricular your child in a school do you have to provide proof of an address where you will live? If that is the case, I may need to go apartment hunting in June for a September move in...is that done over there? We live in a university town so many of the apartment rentals fall in line with when students come and go. Is there some sort of similar rhythm for apartment openings in Valencia? I forget now if anybody on this site actually lives in Valencia... I heard that the concertados charge a monthly fee. Any ball park figure about what this is? We could swing something like a couple hundred euros a month I think.
> You all have been wonderful!
> Thanks so much for everything!!!
> Gelsomina


That sounds a bit more like a plan work wise. There is an International House in Santander too...
You've not said in your posts up till now, but I suppose you have an EU passport even though your flag says USA. If not that could be tricky.
If you've been in Spain before you'll be aware that a paper trail is necessary for everything you do and school is no exception. I'm sure you'll get round it all if you get the job in IH.
(I examine with them in Madrid for KET, PET and First)


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

GelsominaChioino said:


> Thank you so much to all of you who have replied about my questions. We are applying to International House, Valencia because we worked for 3 years at International House, Sevilla, 10 years ago. We are coming in June to do a demonstration lesson at International House... (if they pursue our applications...which they indicated they would) and to get my son into a school. I do have one mama contact in Valencia who I have sent an email to asking about which school her son goes to. He only has one class in Valenciano...and I guess I am not so freaked out by that, now that you have reassured me on this site.  I wonder if I can do the paperwork from abroad, knowing our address at International House, Valencia and assuming we will find a cheap flat near that school. When you matricular your child in a school do you have to provide proof of an address where you will live? If that is the case, I may need to go apartment hunting in June for a September move in...is that done over there? We live in a university town so many of the apartment rentals fall in line with when students come and go. Is there some sort of similar rhythm for apartment openings in Valencia? I forget now if anybody on this site actually lives in Valencia... I heard that the concertados charge a monthly fee. Any ball park figure about what this is? We could swing something like a couple hundred euros a month I think.
> You all have been wonderful!
> Thanks so much for everything!!!
> Gelsomina


It appears that you're assuming you will get your child into the school of your choice. Not to be negative but frankly I think that's a HUGE assumption. Schools here (public and concertados) are packed and they are under no obligation to take on new students if their classrooms are full. Most likely you will be end up having to accept the place you are assigned at the nearest school with an opening. Of course you could inquire and see if there are openings at the concertado you're interested in. Maybe you'd be lucky. 

You have to remember that concertados are run using public money and as such have to follow regulations set by the government - for instance, regarding how to admit students and what curriculum to use. As for fees at the concertados, that would depend on the specific school. You'd have to ask, but it would probably range from nothing (except for uniform, books, materials, lunch) to a couple of hundred euros. Around here the norm would be about 50€/month.



GelsominaChioino said:


> I may need to go apartment hunting in June for a September move in...is that done over there?


You would be very hard pressed to find someone willing to rent to you ahead of time. No, it isn't done over here. 



GelsominaChioino said:


> When you matricular your child in a school do you have to provide proof of an address where you will live?


Yes, you have to turn in a certificate showing you're on the 'padrón', and to get on the padrón, you need a rental contract. So you need to find a place to live before you can start the process of enrolling your child in school.


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

GelsominaChioino said:


> Oh- many many thanks for all the responses! I will check more into whether this is net or gross...and I also appreciate the heads up about a religious concertado not necessarily being better than a public colegio. I just assumed that if you pay fees, the teachers and conditions would be better. We are not religious, but we do want him to be in the best school we can manage to afford.
> 
> Big change in plans!!! We got rejected from Santander for being overqualified so we are now applying to Valencia. I am looking for a way to find out if there are ANY concertados that have minimal or no teaching done in Valenciano. My son speaks Castellano. Still scrambling but I think we may just get this one. We were rejected from Santander because we were "overqualified"....this keeps happening to us and it is getting me down! Too old to make a lifestyle choice!!! To old to go for less money in life!
> 
> ...



What are you overqualified for? Do you have work permission? What posts are you applying for? If you've got work permission you will find work very, very easily in Cantabria.


----------

